# غرفة التحكم Control Room



## فيصل العبدالله (2 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الكرام مهندسي الكهرباء والالكترونيات,

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

:31: في المنشاءات الصناعية يكون هناك غرفة التحكم الذي يحتوي على اجهزة قراءة ( التدفق, الحرارة, الضغط ).
:30: ماهي الطريقة التي يمكن ربط جهاز الكنترول مع الكمبيوتر بحيث يمكن تخزين الظروف التشغيلية وايضا كميات المواد المستخدمة ؟
:30: هل يحتاج هذا إلى برنامج خاص يكون مرفق مع جهاز التحكم من الشركة المصنعة وكيف يمكن الحصول عليه وتطبيقه ؟ 

انتظر منكم المساعدة والرد على الأستفسار, تقبلوا تحياتي وامتناني .

اخوكم/ فيصل العبدالله


----------



## magdy2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

*اخى فيصل*

طبعا يمكن ربط كل مكونات التحكم بال p c لكن عن طريق اجهزة للنحكم الصناعى الالى مثل p l c او الميكرو كنرول والبرامج التشغليه لهذة الاجهزة متوافقه مع الكمبيوتر


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (4 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الفاضل , magdy2006

بداية نشكرك على توضيحك الجميل , انا اعمل في مصنع فيه وحدة Oxiadation , Tanhs Store , Heat Exchanger , Cooling .

المشكلة ان غرفة التحكم اقصد ( جهاز الكنترول ) الذي يتحكم في الوحدات السابقة غير مربوط بجهاز الكنترول . هل هذا يستدعي ان نحمل برنامج خاص على الكمبيوتر يكون معرف للوحدات .


----------



## magdy2006 (4 أغسطس 2006)

ما طبيعة جهاز الكنترول وما اسمه لكى نعرف ما هو البرنامج لان باى جهاز كنترول به خاصية الربط بالكمبيوتر فى تصميم البرنامج التشغيلى لهذا الجهاز المتحكم ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدى والله اعلم


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (14 أغسطس 2006)

نوع جهاز الكنترول Close System ونوع التحكم PCP , الشركة المصنعة هي منسترينا 
( ايطاليا ).

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## ابو وليد العنزي (20 أغسطس 2006)

ما دور نظام bms علما انني اخذت دورة تدور حول هذا الموضوع يعني نراقب مستوى التدفق والحرارة والرطوبة عن طريق الكمبيوتر في مستشفى قوى الامن با الرياض


----------

